# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  •▪مشاوره مهندس عمران درویش ▪•

## masoud007

سلام دوستان من از یه چنتا دانشجویان  پزشکی شیراز پرس و جو کردم مشاوره مهندس عمران درویش و جلال سلیمی رو پیشنهاد کردن کدومتون با اینا آشنایی دارین عالی هستن به عنوان یه مشاور کامل؟؟پیشنهادتون برام چی و کیه تورو به مولاااااااااااا کمکم کنین من تا الان نتونستم با یه برنامه درست و اصولی پیش برم کدوم مشاور رو برام پیشنهاد میکنین از این تاریکی نجاتم بده . . . 😭😭😭

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اینا واقعا مشاورن ولی خیلی خیلی گرونن

----------


## Hellish

والا تـا اونجـایی کهـ من شنـاخت دارم جـفتشون خیلی کار بَلَدن

وَلـی قطعا هزیـنه های کَمَر شکـنی خواهند داشـت

برای انتخـاب رشته هم اکثرا یا درویش یا سلیمی یا ذوالفقاریه رو انتخـاب میکردن

----------


## masoud007

> اینا واقعا مشاورن ولی خیلی خیلی گرونن


شما میدونین چقدر میگیرن؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> شما میدونین چقدر میگیرن؟


عمرات درویش اگه بخوای زیر نظر خودش بخونی  سه میلیون تومن میگیره
و اقای سلیمی جلسه 20 دقیقه مشاوره اش  هشت هزار تومنه

----------


## khansar

اگ میخای نا امید بشی از زندگی سلیمی رو بردار افتضاحه .همش فازش نا امیدیه.تو سایتش قسمت کامنتا بری متوجه میش خودت

----------


## masoud007

> عمرات درویش اگه بخوای زیر نظر خودش بخونی  سه میلیون تومن میگیره
> و اقای سلیمی جلسه 20 دقیقه مشاوره اش  هشت هزار تومنه


غیر حضوریش؟

----------


## masoud007

> اگ میخای نا امید بشی از زندگی سلیمی رو بردار افتضاحه .همش فازش نا امیدیه.تو سایتش قسمت کامنتا بری متوجه میش خودت


بیشتر نظرم رو درویش هست

----------


## zizo

دوست عزیز من دانش آموز دبیرستان سوده بودم. سال چهارم اقای درویش مشاور مدرسه ما بودند.
خیلی خیلی رک توضیح میدم
به قول معلم ریاضی مان ایشون یک دهن بودن که بعدا دست و پا در آوردن
فقط و فقط حرف هایی رو می زنن که می دونی.برنامه ریزی؟!هه هه !واقعا شوخی بامزه ای بود.
یک برنامه ی کلی برای همه ی دانش اموزان می نوشتند که به درد چرک نویس شدن می خورد.
کلا در حال تعریف کردن از خودشون هستند.من سال فلان رتبه ی برتر کنکور ریاضی بودم.
عمران دانشگاه تهران خوندم.پس حتما روش هایی که من بیست سال پیش استفاده می کردم به درد شما هم می خوره
من کسی بودم که کیمیا اسدی رتبه ی 9 کنکور 94 ریاضی شاگرد من بوده و از برنامه های من استفاده می کرده.
من کسی هستم که پروازی می رم اصفهان و میام.
من ...
من...
من...
توصیه می کنم به مشاور دیگری رجوع کنید

----------


## masoud007

> دوست عزیز من دانش آموز دبیرستان سوده بودم. سال چهارم اقای درویش مشاور مدرسه ما بودند.
> خیلی خیلی رک توضیح میدم
> به قول معلم ریاضی مان ایشون یک دهن بودن که بعدا دست و پا در آوردن
> فقط و فقط حرف هایی رو می زنن که می دونی.برنامه ریزی؟!هه هه !واقعا شوخی بامزه ای بود.
> یک برنامه ی کلی برای همه ی دانش اموزان می نوشتند که به درد چرک نویس شدن می خورد.
> کلا در حال تعریف کردن از خودشون هستند.من سال فلان رتبه ی برتر کنکور ریاضی بودم.
> عمران دانشگاه تهران خوندم.پس حتما روش هایی که من بیست سال پیش استفاده می کردم به درد شما هم می خوره
> من کسی بودم که کیمیا اسدی رتبه ی 9 کنکور 94 ریاضی شاگرد من بوده و از برنامه های من استفاده می کرده.
> من کسی هستم که پروازی می رم اصفهان و میام.
> ...


هیچوقت نفهمیدم کی خوبه کی بده تا اومدم تصمیم بگیرم یکی اومد گفت نه اصلا باهاش جلو نریاااااا . . . خیلی تعریف اینو شنیدم ولی شما ردش میکنین تورو خدا بچه ها راهنماییم کنین گیج شدم دیگه وقت گذشت😭😭😭😭😭

----------


## masoud007

Up

----------


## Hellish

مـن خودم از مشاور کمتر از یک هفته استفاده کردم!

به قول دوست قبلیمون که فقط یه برنامه مینویسن به همه میدنش

مـن خودم مشـکلامو با گوش دادن به وُیس های مشاوره ای رایگان دکتر افشار حل کردم

حـالا شما اگـه بازم فکر میکنی خودت از پس برنامه ریزی خودت بر نمیای برو پیش یه مشاور

و برای پرس و جو دریاره همچین مشاورایی توی دنیای واقعی بهتره تا مجازی

چون اینجا شخصیت ها و هویت ها مجازیه!! به حرف ها خیلی نمیشه اعتماد کرد

شاید یکی بیاد زیر آبه درویش رو بزنه و بعد بگه برو پیش فلانی

از کجا معلوم از طرف همون یارو نیومده باشه برای تبلیغ؟؟

از چند نفر از دوستات  یا دورو وریات در مورد یه مشاور خوب پرس و جو کنی منطقی تره

----------


## masoud007

> مـن خودم از مشاور کمتر از یک هفته استفاده کردم!
> 
> به قول دوست قبلیمون که فقط یه برنامه مینویسن به همه میدنش
> 
> مـن خودم مشـکلامو با گوش دادن به وُیس های مشاوره ای رایگان دکتر افشار حل کردم
> 
> حـالا شما اگـه بازم فکر میکنی خودت از پس برنامه ریزی خودت بر نمیای برو پیش یه مشاور
> 
> و برای پرس و جو دریاره همچین مشاورایی توی دنیای واقعی بهتره تا مجازی
> ...


متاسفانه 
دسترسی به دوستامو ندارم شهرمونم ک کوچیک بود اطلاعات زیادی نداره هیچ کس مجبورم بصورت مجازی پیش برم

----------


## Hellish

> متاسفانه 
> دسترسی به دوستامو ندارم شهرمونم ک کوچیک بود اطلاعات زیادی نداره هیچ کس مجبورم بصورت مجازی پیش برم


زیاد به حرفای مجازیا اعتماد نکن!اینو خودم تجربه کردم ...رفتم...مسیر درست نبود...بن بست بود

خوددانی ....

----------


## masoud007

Up

----------


## pouyasadeghi

این حرف دوستمون راسته اینجا پر از بازاریاب موسسات مختلف و مشاور های الکی رنگا و رانگه همشون دروغگو هستن حتی صاحب سایت از چند تا مشاور الکی حمایت میکنه که نه مدرک روانشناسی از المان دارن نه هییت علمی دانشگاه هستن فقط ماهی صد تومن میدن که بنرشون بالا سایت نمایش داده بشه

----------


## masoud007

> این حرف دوستمون راسته اینجا پر از بازاریاب موسسات مختلف و مشاور های الکی رنگا و رانگه همشون دروغگو هستن حتی صاحب سایت از چند تا مشاور الکی حمایت میکنه که نه مدرک روانشناسی از المان دارن نه هییت علمی دانشگاه هستن فقط ماهی صد تومن میدن که بنرشون بالا سایت نمایش داده بشه


یعنی تو این مملکت یه مشاور درست حسابی پیدا نمیشه که صادق باشه؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> یعنی تو این مملکت یه مشاور درست حسابی پیدا نمیشه که صادق باشه؟


ببین مشاوری مثله عمران درویش مهندس سلیمی وپور دستمالچی واقعا مشاورن ولی خیلی گروننن

----------


## masoud007

> ببین مشاوری مثله عمران درویش مهندس سلیمی وپور دستمالچی واقعا مشاورن ولی خیلی گروننن


شما عمران درویش رو پس پیشنهاد میکنین؟

----------


## zizo

به نظر من پوردستمالچی از این دوتا خیلی بهتره.مخصوصا از آقای درویش....
اقای درویش در این حد بد بودن که امسال از مدرسه انداختنشون بیرون
باور کن به خاطر خودت میگم.
با طناب درویش تو چاه نرو

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> شما عمران درویش رو پس پیشنهاد میکنین؟


نه خیلی گرونه

----------


## masoud007

> نه خیلی گرونه


هزینش مهم نیست کیفیت ملاکمه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

خوب بگیر پس سلیمی خوبه

----------


## masoud007

دوستان صبح قراره با مهندس درویش تماس بگیرم شروع کنیم تورو خدا بفرمایین چیکار کنم اعتماد کنم بهشون؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دوستان صبح قراره با مهندس درویش تماس بگیرم شروع کنیم تورو خدا بفرمایین چیکار کنم اعتماد کنم بهشون؟


اره سواد داره نگران نباش

----------

